# Freigabe



## Rene42 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute, 

ich hoffe mir kann hier geholfen werden. Was die Administration von Netzwerken angeht bin ich noch ein totaler Newbie. Bei mir ergibt sich folgenden Situation:

1. Desktop (2 interne Platten, 1 externe Platte, 1 Drucker) Win Vista
2. Laptop Win 7 32 Bit
3. Laptop Win 7 64 Bit

Ich habe es geschafft, dass ich von allen Rechnern auf meinem Drucker drucken kann. Da war ich schon einmal froh. Nun will ich aber auch von den Laptops auf die Externe Festplatte zugreifen. 

Dazu habe ich folgendes versucht. Die Festplatte vom Desktop ausgewählt und bei Freigabe Jeder eingetragen mit lesen, schreiben. Nun kann ich die Platte zwar im Netzwerk sehen, will ich diese aber öffnen meckert Windows, dass ich keine Berechtigung hab. Also wollte ich für mein Benuterkonto die Berechtigung anlegen. Auf allen drei Rechnern gibt es ein Konto "Rene". Allerdings konnte ich im Freigabedialog nur DESKTOP/Rene finden. Damit hat es nicht geklappt (hätte mich ja auch gewundert, da ich die Platte ja nur für Rene am DESKTOP freigegeben hab). Allerdings konnte ich sowas wie LAPTOP-I/Rene nicht auswählen.

Hoffe ich habe das Problem halbwegs verständlcih dargestellt.

Besten Gruß

Rene


----------



## SveNoR (8. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend ich habe ein Ähnliches Prob. mal so gelöst:
1. Auf dem  Rechner mit der Externen Platte einen Neuen Administrator erstellen (eventuell reicht auch eingeschränkt.)(Name z.B.: "DL" PW: "DL"
2. Diesen mit einem PW versehen under verbergen.
3. Festplatte freigeben
4 vom laptop zugreifen und den Benutzer mit dem Namen "DL" und dem PW "Dl" auswählen.

So hat es bei mir geklappt währe über ein Feedback dankbar


----------

